# Winter LSP, help me out.



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Ok, as you may know I have the odd LSP, can't decide between 

Tough Coat
476s
FK1000P 
AF Desire
Sonax PNS
C2V3 
TAC Systems Ceramic Coat 

Only concerned about protection not looks, will be topped with BSD

Thanks


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

For me it would collinite or FK for winter. 

However I use Sonax Hybrid NPT so it would only be additional protection over that. 

The PNS should last around 12-18mths so if you have that on as long as the wash regime is ok then you should be fine. 

C2V3 I find doesn't last anywhere near the claimed time on a daily driver.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Out that list I would opt for 2 coats of C2v3 toped with 476s.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wasn't impressed with c2v3 durability in winter last year 

I was surprised at how well desire lasted on my last car through winter though so I'd maybe choose that again maybe layered on tough coat?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Wasn't impressed with c2v3 durability in winter last year
> 
> I was surprised at how well desire lasted on my last car through winter though so I'd maybe choose that again maybe layered on tough coat?


Interesting,


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm a Tough Coat advocate but after Kimo had suggested Desire on top of Tough Coat, I think I'll go with that when the new motor arrives.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

PNS surely being the stablemate of BSD?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Buy something new Andy, you know you want to:devil:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Normally use tough coat but have c2v3 first signs are good but will see what happens when winter throws it's worst at it


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> Buy something new Andy, you know you want to:devil:


Have you seen my post in what have you bought today, lol


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

PNS + BSD for me.

I doubt PNS will last 12-18months though!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Interesting,


Same prep on both mine and my mates car. I maintained both.

I do a lot more miles than him and a lot worse driving roads.

Expected him to outdo me by a long way but desire just kept beading, mighty impressed as I was looking forward to re waxing :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tac Systems ceramic coat will be the toughest coating to go for by a long shot from your list, you can maintain with a 50/50 mix of c2v3 through the final wash stages when the coating is fully cured.
I believe tac system are the same chemicals of car pro, have not been here for a long time so a slight out of touch.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> Tac Systems ceramic coat will be the toughest coating to go for by a long shot from your list, you can maintain with a 50/50 mix of c2v3 through the final wash stages when the coating is fully cured.
> I believe tac system are the same chemicals of car pro, have not been here for a long time so a slight out of touch.


Pretty much but ceramic coat isn't actually a ceramic coating surprisingly


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Just put ceramic coat on my dads car for winter, will be very interested to see how that lasts. I used pns on my own last winter with a wax over the top and that lasted very well so I may well go the same route this year. Pns and bsd are extremely resilient though as a combo.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

For thos I would choose PNS+c2v3


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

C2V3 followed by 2 coats of collinite but I am sure what ever coating you choose will be added to over the winter mate. All the best with your decision


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've gone with FK1000P and C2 after every other wash.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Ok, as you may know I have the odd LSP, can't decide between
> 
> Tough Coat
> 476s
> ...


Gyeon cancoat will outlast a uk winter no problem.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I decided to go with TAC Systems,

Usual decontamination, clay etc, Scholl S40 on LC HT Crimson pad via rotary, S40 is stunning, Ceramic Coat via DA on LC HT Crimson pad. Very happy with Ceramic Coat.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Suspect you will not regret Andy, be sure to post up how this gets on


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

vRS Carl said:


> For me it would collinite or FK for winter.
> 
> However I use Sonax Hybrid NPT so it would only be additional protection over that.
> 
> ...


The Hybrid NPT is more durable than both Collinite and FK, as is the PNS. The PNS will never last 18 months though, I had an easy 7 months last winter from 2 layers of it. With monthly applications of BSD it will last...indefinitely.


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Combo of FK1000P and Dodo Future Armour this year!! Already had a play with the FA and well, should be epic over winter!


----------



## Love Detailing (Aug 27, 2015)

Fusso coat 12, every 2 months Sonax BSD


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

+1 for the Fusso + BSD for me too, that fusso alone sits for about 6 months.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

PNS is my go to winter LSP


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy, how has the ceramic coat getting on? 

And any recommendations on application? Looking to use it come the weekend.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Interested in this to as Ceramic Coat is in my list of things to buy and is said to be 9 months durability.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Another bump for this thread. Have used it a couple of times now by hand and is pretty easy to apply and remove. How have people found the beading though? I was expecting to see some half decent uniform beading but it's been pretty poor to the point I've topped it up with quartz max or reload


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Exactly the same findings as you Dave. Bit disappointed in it if I honest. Its dead easy to use and looks well bit doesn't really seem to add any prolonged protection at all. Ended up putting quartz max over it to get some beading back.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd say it's still protecting well in my tests, but there is no real beading to go along with it so find myself topping it anyway 

Might try using it as a base for short lived show style waxes as the finish it leaves is very slick


----------

